# Growing Windelov Java fern emersed?



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

If I take some submersed windelov and grow it in 100% humidity emersed, will it continue to grow normal just like anubias does?

TIA


----------



## Jay Reeves (Jan 26, 2004)

"100% humidity emersed" - is that a oxymoron? 

Tony, seriously, did you set any windelov up for emersed growth? I have some excess here - I could give it a shot. Am guessing, if it works at all, might be best starting with a newer small plantlet.

Regards,
Jay Reeves


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Microsorum spend most of their time above water in high humidity environments. I would suggest that you first keep it at a high humidity level and let the plant adapt. Then slowly lower the humidity.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

So far so good. I only have 2 large leaves that showed "drying out" all the others look perfectly normal...and I have lots of little plantlets


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I had good luck with 'Windelov' Java Fern emersed in my little setup over the summer. All the submersed form leaves gradually died back, giving way to the tougher emersed leaves. However, I wouldn't say it really thrived. It grew rather slowly.

But it can grow pretty well in Tropica's greenhouses! Look at theirs:










Carlos


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Tropica? naaa...That is mine. Don't you recognise my arm??


----------

